# Panorama, BC - March 2012



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks for the review. I'd been debating about hitting it one of these days... Not a big fan of resorts with limited lifts though.

Did you hit any other hills on your trip?

Just looking at the weather for all the resorts around here, and Nakiska continues to be the only one in the sub-zero range for the next week or so. They're getting snow while the others are getting rained on!


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

I rode Fairmont for a few hours mostly hitting their 30' flat box and 20' c-box. The hill was small but pretty fun for a beginner to ride for a day. Not a place anyone should ever drive to but since I was there and it wasn't snowing I figured I'd slide some rails. Got my FS boards to reg and fakie dialed.  FS board on a c-box is one of the funnest jib tricks I have ever done. I'm reg and the box curled to rider left, perfect for FS board and FS lip. Back to the riding though, if Pano is getting snow I think you would enjoy it but this late in the year I think its just too warm.


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

poutanen said:


> Just looking at the weather for all the resorts around here, and Nakiska continues to be the only one in the sub-zero range for the next week or so. They're getting snow while the others are getting rained on!


Really?


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

roremc said:


> Really?


That's what the weather network seems to think :dunno:


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

Yeah don't listen to them. The weather network uses Banff for it Sunshine Village forecast. The temp in town vs on hill is way different. Awesome conditions at the moment. We are going to do the dive and wild west tomorrow. should be sweeeeeeet! (Nuking outside as we speak!)


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

roremc said:


> Yeah don't listen to them. The weather network uses Banff for it Sunshine Village forecast. The temp in town vs on hill is way different. Awesome conditions at the moment. We are going to do the dive and wild west tomorrow. should be sweeeeeeet! (Nuking outside as we speak!)


Yeah just looked on LL, SV and Naks websites and it looks like LL and SV got about 13-15 cm and Nak got 10 yesterday, with more coming today. I'm hoping to head out tomorrow but might wait a day or two (building a sauna at the moment!)...

On the other hand this might be the last "nuking" weekend I get out to with all my RCR resorts closing on the 15th  Can't wait to have the LL season pass next year!


----------



## Stewartsj (Apr 24, 2012)

Just wanted to chime in and give my experiences in Panorama.

My fam and I have been visiting there since 2003, until 2009. The reason for stopping? From 2003 on until maybe 2005-6, the snow was awesome, with the lines manageable... For some reason though from 2006 ish, the snow just went downhill... It felt like most of the snow were man-made, and freezing cold. One good thing was that, the resort facilities (except for the shady inn) was improving.

It is pretty cheap though, compared to other resorts, but for the terrain, I would hit up elsewhere....


----------

